# Computer



## jmdlcar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Someone gave me a Computer today. It is a AMD 2500 with 2-1 gb DDR, 2 DVD 1 hard drive modem and floppy. The cool thing it came with a GeForce 7800 graphite card. I know the computer is standard but the graphite card is it worth anything?

Thanks
Jack


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 17, 2013)

Just look on Ebay.

Jim


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 17, 2013)

I found the graphite card for $104.00 plus shipping and higher. That not going to be scrap it will go in my computer. I found something good today. The hard drive is a ATA 500gb 7200rpm that to bad I'll keep it for a backup drive.

Jack


----------



## rusty (Apr 18, 2013)

With a slow Internet connection I've found that a high end graphics cards improves the speed in which a page will load.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know to much about graphics card so I don't how good that card is. I don't know if it the best or not. 

I'm not a very good speller I just learn I spell graphics wrong please let me know.

Jack


----------



## techchimp (Aug 30, 2013)

Not sure if anyone cares about this post anymore, but, the 7800 is circa ~5-6 years ago. It's not a terrible card, but you can probably get one for ~$20-$30.

(Not to be contradictory, but download speed and graphics are entirely unrelated. A better card will load graphics more quickly, but will have no effect on the speed of download. It will however give you bragging rights for having a beefy GFX card  )


----------



## Smack (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe just a side note but I use anandtech.com for performance data/benchmarks.


----------



## Captobvious (Sep 9, 2013)

Smack said:


> Maybe just a side note but I use anandtech.com for performance data/benchmarks.



also as a side, side, side note anything you do to take performance load off the CPU will increase your performance. Whether it be a video card vs on-board video (runs off the cpu), a sound card vs an on-board sound chip (runs off the cpu) or added memory. Just food for thought...


----------

